# its just wittle ole me



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Momma tookd a buncha pitchers a me todays, *sigh* i just deals wit it!
Hewes me in my pink parka, momma says it weal cowd todays.








Den we pwayed fetch n stuffs a bunch, hewes me waitn.








c'mon mama frows it








i westle u for it








den i shakes it...i getz CWAZY!! 








come n get it i dares ya








i waits patientwee.. 








i dunno wat he's finkin' !!








he's a big ole goober








he use hes kitty toy for a piwwow. haha he just wish a was a cheewahah!








who could wesist dis face? pweez tell da old man i needs a wittle chiwarwar pwaymate ASAP!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

awww, she is one of my absolute favorites and is just so.darn.cute!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

bless her xx


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Love the pic's. Leila looks so much like my little Tallie. I have to try and get some new pic's of her up so you can compare. Leila even looks about the same size, how much does she weigh?
And I love the pic of Leila and her big bubba. so cute.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

i love the photos! she looks such a gem  xx


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Leila, you are sooooooooooo cute! Just as Kristi said, definitely one of my faves :dance:


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. So cute. Love her coat.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> awww, she is one of my absolute favorites and is just so.darn.cute!


Thank you  she sends kissies to bryco xoxo and trigger too. 


Milosmum said:


> bless her xx


 Thanks!



chi's R me said:


> Love the pic's. Leila looks so much like my little Tallie. I have to try and get some new pic's of her up so you can compare. Leila even looks about the same size, how much does she weigh?
> And I love the pic of Leila and her big bubba. so cute.


 Thanks a bunch! I'd love to see tallie's pics.
She weighs 5 lbs.



amyalina25 said:


> i love the photos! she looks such a gem  xx


Thanks! she is a happy girl.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Leila, you are sooooooooooo cute! Just as Kristi said, definitely one of my faves :dance:


awll thanks!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Very cute pictures. I love the last pic.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

efinishya said:


> Very cute pictures. I love the last pic.


Thank you  me too!!! lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Shes just so funny!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Rache, She is a super fun girl!  I couldn't love her more.




tricializ said:


> Aww. So cute. Love her coat.


Thanks!!  Me too. I know alot of ppl arent' crazy bout the blacks but I think it's beautiful!!  She does have a nice thick coat too.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Rache, She is a super fun girl!  I couldn't love her more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet she was talking about the pink parka  hahahahaha...but yes, Leila has a lovely silky black coat!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I bet she was talking about the pink parka  hahahahaha...but yes, Leila has a lovely silky black coat!


baha i didn't even think of that!!!


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

cute, cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

She has the most expressive face, like she's always thinking about something. So so adorable! She looks tiny too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just love her. She's so sweet!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Leila you are so sweet. You will ALWAYS be a puppy.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Such great pics Cheryl! I love Leila, shes such a little cutie and so much personality comes through in her pics. Love the pic of her playing with your boxer. So cute.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

i love her lil pink jacket...what a lil cutie....


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Sarahboo said:


> cute, cute, cute, cute!


 Thank you!


Cambrea said:


> She has the most expressive face, like she's always thinking about something. So so adorable! She looks tiny too.


:laughing8: she's always thinking about food, i'll tell ya that! 


Brodysmom said:


> I just love her. She's so sweet!


 Thank you!! 



Ness♥Bella;823808 said:


> What a cutie pie!


Thanks! 



pam6400 said:


> Oh Leila you are so sweet. You will ALWAYS be a puppy.


She will always look like one anyway. haaha



Reese and Miley said:


> Such great pics Cheryl! I love Leila, shes such a little cutie and so much personality comes through in her pics. Love the pic of her playing with your boxer. So cute.


Thanks!!  She is so frisky with him. chasing and barking at him sometimes, she is downright crazy! 



lyndsey said:


> i love her lil pink jacket...what a lil cutie....


Thanks so much!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pictures!! So cute  She is gorgeous!! Did she get some new toys yesterday at Petsmart?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG she's so stinkin cute! Love the little pink parka. :lol:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> Great pictures!! So cute  She is gorgeous!! Did she get some new toys yesterday at Petsmart?


No dangit I had a super busy day but i am SURE we will go tonight !!!!! :coolwink:

Thanks Heather!!  Wouldn't she look so cute with little mobie.  Ebony and Ivory :laughing8:


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Those pix are soooo cute, and I LOVE your captions, Cheryl!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Those pix are soooo cute, and I LOVE your captions, Cheryl!


Thanks!  I'm just a goofy person. lol


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my Leila! You are sooooooo sweet! Roxy would have so much fun playing with you all day! Cheryl, your captions are the best. They make me laugh so hard every time I read them. They're perfect! LOL.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Gosh, she is so beautiful. So is your big guy. She looks like she is so full of personality.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thought I commented on this a while ago :/ oops! She is too beautiful for her own good! lol Your babies are cute!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

rms3402 said:


> Oh my Leila! You are sooooooo sweet! Roxy would have so much fun playing with you all day! Cheryl, your captions are the best. They make me laugh so hard every time I read them. They're perfect! LOL.


She sure would! She really needs a "tiny" playmate.


svdreamer said:


> Gosh, she is so beautiful. So is your big guy. She looks like she is so full of personality.


Thank you sooo much!!  she is really something. And winston is soooo good with her. 


Dragonfly said:


> Thought I commented on this a while ago :/ oops! She is too beautiful for her own good! lol Your babies are cute!


Thanks kerri  Your babies are pretty darn gorgeous too.


----------

